# Season Slow down



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey everyone just seeing how the seasong going for everyone. its really slowed down here in northeasten north dakota the ***** arnt really out moving around with highs in the 20s the only thing i snagged this week was a fisher and i turned it over to the game and fish.because i cought it 4 days before the season opener. one in a hundred chance ill get one of them again :lol:


----------

